# HUGE surprise! Emma!



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I wanted to wait until I could write a nice long post explaining everything and have nice pictures and everything...but that just wasn't happening so I couldn't wait any longer! Guess who has a new furbaby! Us! It's Emma AKA Janizona's Can't Keep Me Down!
We are just so excited and happy as you can all understand! She is just about 5 years old, a tiny little thing compared to our "thick" Cooper and a beautiful dark dark gray and white parti.

I will post pics soon, I just couldn't hold in the exciting new any longer!

Beverly


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow!! Congratulations. Can't wait to see photos of her. How does Cooper like having a sibling?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! I felt the same way when we got Indie! She came along when we weren't even expecting to add a second right then, and it happened pretty fast. We had to keep the secret from the kids for a week or two till we could meet her. It worked out great. Hope you're enjoying having two, and can't wait to see photos and hear the rest of the story!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

How exciting!! Where are you getting her from?? 
We need to HAV a get together...you aren't too far from me...about an hour and a half!
We're trying to add a 2nd one as well. Waiting to hear from a rescue group in Omaha about Stuart Little, who is 1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu. 
Post pics when you get a chance!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! That's great news. Can't wait to see Emma's pictures


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Look forward to seeing Emma's pictures. Cooper will be delighted to have buddy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! How great for all of you! Can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beverly,

I'm so excited for you. I can hear you jumping up and down from here. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oooohhh! Congratulations! I'm so excited for you! 

Did you only have one Hav? From your signature I assumed you had three already.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures. Did you get Cooper from Janizona also?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah! Can't wait to hear more about her and see pictures!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

How exciting for your family! 
I can't wait to see pictures of her and hear more about her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH my gosh!!! SURPRISE IS RIGHT!!! Oh I can't wait for pictures but I am glad you didn't wait to share. How fun Beverly.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Beverly! Doc's daddy is from Janizona!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly, 

I have been thinkig about lately, especially after I was reading may Modern Dog magazine!! I guess you were working on getting your little girl!! I cannot wait to see pics!! I am so happy for you!!
Laurie


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations Beverly (and Cooper too!) on your new little girl. Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yahoo Beverly! How wonderful to participate in your excitement, you sound like you're in heaven! Can't wait to see hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Beverly! I can't believe you didn't post pics with that announcement!!! :brick:

I am guessing you got your new "baby" from Janet in AZ?? :whoo:

I can't wait to hear and see more! More! More! :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ditto! How exciting for your family and especially for Cooper. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!hoto:hoto:hoto:*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beverly,
Congrats! I can't believe you posted and didn't include photos!!!!! BAD BAD BAD forum member. Get to the photos!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats Beverly!!!:whoo::whoo: I can tell how excited you are, I am so happy for you!!!

We really need....just one picture for now.........:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations.....but, pictures, pictures, pictures! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Still no pics?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How wonderful to have another baby. Waiting on the edge of my chair for pictures, please.....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How old is Cooper? I'll be anxious to know how they get along, with Emma being older.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, here is the Cliff Notes version! Cowboy John and I were in AZ and one of those "Fate" things happened again. Janet let me know about Emma and thought she might make a good buddy for Barki. Just that morning I had written down Janet's phone number to call and see if she had any adults that might fit together with Barki and John! Well very long story short, a week after I got home from AZ, I ended up flying back and meeting Janet at the airport to pick up the precious Emma. For John! John loved Emma, Barki ignored Emma, but John felt that Emma was frightened of him. Meanwhile Emma luuuuuvs me!

Let me first tell you that John, bless his heart, gave the situation about 48 hours total. He is a big guy, with a very big, boisterous voice that never stops :blah: and he usually has a big, black cowboy hat on too. When he gets talking about business, or politics, or the economy or just about anything, his voice starts getting louder and louder. I clearly remember when Barki first came home having to tell him that she has no idea that he's not talking to her and he's going to have to tone things down in front of her. Of course now it doesn't phase her. Emma on the other hand is a tiny little thing and a bit shy and needs a little nudge to come out of her shell. For some reason she and I took right to each other:hug: it must be the shy girl thing!

John was feeling like poor Emma was terrified and Barki was "mad" at him for bringing home another woman and that wasn't the point. I still think things would have worked out, given a little time, but John really feels at his age and health, and with the way their relationship is now (perfect in his eyes!) he is happy with just one dog and feels that Barki is too.

Of course I had already fallen in love with those big dark eyes of Emma's, and John certainly didn't want to send her back to Janet if it was possible for her to stay, so after a meeting with DH Jim, Lily the Bichon mix, Cooper the number 1 Hav and Winston the rescue Maltese and a visit with Janet,she joined our pack!

Someone asked if Cooper was from Janet, no, I got Cooper before I had the opportunity to meet Janet, or any other breeders for that matter, but now she is certainly on my list of top breeders! I am constantly amazed at the wonderful things she does that shows how much she truly loves this breed and the puppies she adds to it. 

As for bringing the dogs together, there has not been one single problem, not one! Lots of you know how Winston has tried my patience with his behavior towards Cooper so he was the one I was most concerned with, and actually, he seems a bit reserved towards her, almost respectful. Cooper is just over 3 now and Emma will be turning 5 next month. Lily will be 4 this summer and we think Winston will be 3 this summer. 
They all did the doggie butt sniffing and that was it, very much a non-event. They do RLHs, they eat together, we all sleep in the same bed, yes, all 6 of us! 
I do have a feeling that everyone will be sporting short puppy cuts very soon!

Now I don't want to even hear about any more dogs or puppies! That nasty Petfinder thread is deleted from my viewing!
....unless of course someone hears of a dark RED available! :nono:

I thought Paige was out of her mind! 
This isn't much of a picture, but it is of DH and Lily bonding with Emma.

I feel like changing my signature to Quatro-Mom!
Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Bev!!

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Beverly,
What a great story!! and thank you for the wonderful pictures....

yes, yes:whoo::whoo::whoo: Emma is a keeper, look at how sweet she is!!!

I am so excited for you!!! How about a picture of all 4 dogs??? That might be too much to ask for so soooon....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OH MY! She is a beauty! I am so glad that she is fitting in so well! Sounds like she is where she was meant to be all along. Sorry it didn't work out for her with Cowboy John and Barki, but I think she looks pretty happy with your husband here!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Beverly (or should I say CDL, )she is adorable! I couldn't see her face well, so I edited her pic, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's darling! I'm so glad you shared the story, and that everyone is happy! I love the picture of Lily, Emma, and your husband! She looks totally relaxed.

Was she a breeding girl? I've wondered if an older dog might mark when going to a pet home....how is that going?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is adorable, congratulations!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh Beverly HUGE Congrats to you, she is adorable. Sorry it didnt work out for John but I am sure the perfect little one will come his way sonner or later.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, I think from the looks of it she was just meant to be with you. She looks so happy and relaxed...she's home!! Congrats on that cutie.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beverly, Congratulations!!!! Emma is adorable! What a nice story. I'm glad it worked out and that Emma fit right in at your house! Now we just need some pics of the whole pack playing together
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a happy face  Sounds like it was meant to be!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! She has a lovely sweet face.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a great story. You just never know how things are going to turn out - I'm so glad this has such a happy ending. Emma (and DH) look like they've always been together. Way to go Quatro Mom!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks so much Maryam, I need all the help I can get with the photos, I don't mind one bit!

She was not in a breeding program, unfortunately her original mom had to go to a care center and could no longer care for her. 

I would LOVE to get a shot of all 4 of them together, that will be a goal of mine! I don't even care if all their faces are clean!

Renee, I would love to get together for a play date when it gets a little warmer!

Thank you everyone for your kind congrats, I knew you would all be happy for us, it's just that kind of group!
:grouphug:

Beverly


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Lily is such a pretty girl and she looks so happy hanging out on your DH..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dance: :bounce: :becky: :drum: :bounce: :dance: :juggle:

OMG Beverly! She is ADORABLE! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats, she's a cutie!! 4 dogs??? I look at 3 every day, and shake my head. Never again, lol.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, it pays off not being here yesterday. I didn't have to go through the agony of waiting for pics!

Beverly~ She is adorable! What a wonderful story of how Emma has found her forever home  It's great how well she fit in w/your others. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beverly...this was meant to be. What a great story you tell. Emma is just perfect. I want to see a picture of all 6 of you in bed!!!!LOL. hope it's a california king size.

oh and don't worry...if I find a dark red girl I will be sure NOT to tell you about her...because she will be MINE!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a little late joining in here, but just wanted to add my congrats!!! arty:

What a great story, and love the pics! I would LOVE to get another Havanese, but we have 3 dogs, and DH says NO MORE!!! But, see, you had 3 dogs already and look how well this has turned out.... hehehe


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations Beverly. Emma is so cute. She looks like my Bessie.
Have fun with your new baby.
Paula


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How exciting. Congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great story Beverly, love the pictures!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beverly, what an awesome story and she looks like a wonderful girl to add to your family! Now you are officially a CDL and we will have to give you the official CDL hat to wear 

I had to laugh when you said you deleted that petfinder bookmark....did you really???? :biggrin1:

Congratulations, again!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh congrats! It was definately fate.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

what a sweet little girl, congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Boy, stay away from here for a day and look what happens. I love the photos and I have no doubt she was meant for you. Give her an extra hug for me and the boys.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beverly, Emma is so cute. It was so enjoyable to read the story of Emma finding her forever home with all of you. Congratulations!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wonderful, so happy for you all.
kisses to Emma, and the rest of the hav group there!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Beverly what a lucky dog she is to have found you. That's exactly how I feel about having found you for a friend!
Danak


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Beverly, how wonderful! I *love* Emma! It was meant to be. I'm looking forward to more stories and pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she is just gorgeous Beverly!! She looks a lot like my Lexi!! No Paige is not crazy - just very loved - so I am sure you are feeling the same way!! What a beautiful little girl!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. Great story, great pics.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh Bev! What a beautiful lucky little lady. Congrats!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Beverly, I missed this because of all the new threads that keep popping up every minute. Wow!!! Congratulations, girl!!!!! :whoo:

I haven't read the whole thread yet, but couldn't wait to post. Will go back when I can fully absorb how this happened. I'm just very happy for you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beverly, I'm so sorry I missed this thread! What a wonderful addition to your family! Emma looks beautiful and so happy too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Finally got to reading and seeing the pics of your darling Emma. What a cutie pie! I love your story, it was just meant to be.  

Oh please! I'd love to see a photo of all 4 of your doggies, Beverly! :whoo: You are such a sweetie, you know that?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too Me too!! I wolud love to see pictures of ALL 4 of your babies!!!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't log in very often but just had to make sure you were bragging about my little girl Emma! :biggrin1:

I didn't see the "story" posted so I'll let you tell everyone how it happened. I'd post a picture but I don't know how! LOL

Hugs!~



BeverlyA said:


> I wanted to wait until I could write a nice long post explaining everything and have nice pictures and everything...but that just wasn't happening so I couldn't wait any longer! Guess who has a new furbaby! Us! It's Emma AKA Janizona's Can't Keep Me Down!
> We are just so excited and happy as you can all understand! She is just about 5 years old, a tiny little thing compared to our "thick" Cooper and a beautiful dark dark gray and white parti.
> 
> I will post pics soon, I just couldn't hold in the exciting new any longer!
> ...


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

See how bad I am at this forum stuff? I was only on page 1 and didn't even notice there were 7 pages of replies! 

I think it's funny that you say Emma is so little - she's 10 pounds! She's such a snuggle bug and we sure miss her here. Emma was returned to us by her owner that went to an independent living residence and couldn't keep her. I'm sure glad she's with Beverly now! Perfect!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

We are just so happy to have Emma in our family! She is an absolute joy! She seems to have a real calming effect on Winston, which is a good thing too.

We've found one thing so far that really gets on her nerves...it's those darn neighbor kids down the block jumping on their trampoline and screaming and shouting! She loves to give them a piece of her mind!  LOL, she's so cute!

Here's a couple pictures from shortly after she came home, while she was at John's house visiting.

If anyone would like to give me some tips on how to get a nice picture of all 4, I'd love to take one!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's some pictures from when Emma, Barki, and Cooper all got to play together. The last one is Emma enjoying a bully stick from Barki's stash after a couple hours of playing in the back yard.

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, Emma seems to have a very sweet disposition. Looks like she's having a blast in her new furever home!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Somehow I totally missed this wonderful thread. Have been on only hit or miss. CONGRATULATIONS, Beverly. Lovely story, it was meant to be, and Emma is adorable.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Wow. Congrats.eace:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Emma is very cute. It is great that she is loving her furever home and family.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's beautiful and looks so happy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bev, hon, if you need help photographing all four, here is what you do.... you take the main highway to the Cdn. border and then go East aaaaaaallllllll the way to Montreal where I will wait with open arms and my camera. I really don't mind helping you out at all! :biggrin1: 

Fun pictures! Emma is a sweetie. I love her coloring!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What great pictures. She sure settled right in. I love the look on her face in the last one with the bully stick.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Marj! You're so helpful! I'll load up the car with the kids and we'll be right up! 

Emma is actually Belton, which doesn't show up in any of the pictures that I've taken yet, but I'll make sure to get one that shows it.
My favorite part of her coloring is the cute 2 spots on her "cheeks". They show best in this shot.

Beverly


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Love those cheeks.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the pics beverly! she is a cutie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Congratulations!*

She is so adorable. I love the spots on the cheeks. You are fortunate to have them to love.

Please remember to remind folks to check out HRI. I think there are close to 30 dogs in foster care right now even though some of them aren't on our site. Five new mill dogs learning how to live and love. Check in from time to time and tell people about them.

We went to the beach today and my dog had to go and sit on just about everyone's lap! He never does it to me...just other people.

When you have more than two, how do you deal with laps? Do they all want to sit on you or do they take turns?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That's right, we get so busy on PetFinder but HRI is also busy trying to find homes for precious pups too!

Mine are really very good about taking turns with snuggle time and lap sitting. When we first got Winston from rescue he was a little possessive when he was being held, but he's gotten much better. Since there are 2 of us, we can usually make room for them all between the 2 of us.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks like Emma sat in some black paint! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Beverly!!! Emma's registered name should be "sweet cheeks." she has the most beautiful face!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree, hubby has been chatting up HRI at work. So far we know two have gone out to check it out. I'm hoping someone will get a good home.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Emma and Cooper were up visiting Barki yesterday and I got just a couple pictures to share.

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It took me a couple weeks, but here's a picture with all 4 dogs! I left the grooming table in the picture and didn't crop it out because I knew this group could appreciate it! ound:
There is also a picture of Cowboy John telling the dogs a story while we were in the motorhome.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

wow, I missed this too! they are all so color-coordinated! congratulations, she's adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Wonderful pictures Beverly!:clap2:

You have a great looking fur family!

What a treat to see Emma fitting right in and playing with Barki too.

That picture of Cowboy John telling a story is such a neat thing to see. Love that!:hug:

Oh--I forgot to comment on the cheek prints----CUTE!!!! makes me want to sing "baby's got back" ound: How cute is that????


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a sweet little face!!! Congratulations on the addition to the family


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Beverly what great furbabies. Love the attentive looks at the story telling session.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

They are just so precious!!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OH, WOW, Bev...Emma looks like she's just gushing with joy!!! Emma and Cooper seem like bosom buddie already...I LOVE ALL of your photo's!!!!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I just love the picture of all of you on the couch. Cowboy John is certainly telling a story that they are very interested in. How sweet they look.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! I love all the pictures!!! nice to SEE you Beverly!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the picture of the five of you on the couch!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She has the cutest hiney ever! Great photos, I'm jealous of your grooming table.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*How sweet!*

Oh Beverly, How beautiful they all are. I am so envious. My Murphy is seven months old and I want another one but DH (and the D doesn't stand for dear!) says no way! I will keep working on him though because a house with 2cats and a Hav needs one more Hav to make the picture complete!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Beverly, such great pictures!!
I just cannot wait to see you and hear all about Emma at Nationals!!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Haha, John is holding Barki's face so she can't see him talking to Emma!?!? How does Barki feel about her now? Hope all is well!

Love to the girls and my adopted Havagrandpup Cooper


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Oh Beverly, How beautiful they all are. I am so envious. My Murphy is seven months old and I want another one but DH (and the D doesn't stand for dear!) says no way! I will keep working on him though because a house with 2cats and a Hav needs one more Hav to make the picture complete!


ound:ound:ound:

Bev, I loved all the pics. Your furbabies are all so cute and look so happy!
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Emma has the sweetest face and looks like she fits right in. I want to hear Cowboy John's story because it is obvious it is a good one!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bev, congrats! Emma is a doll. She has the cutest face! She looks so lovable.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Beverly's Emma*

Here are some pictures of Emma when she was a pup. Her name was Iris then. When she was a baby she had surgery to correct a problem with the esophagus. You'll notice in one picture she's been shaved. She had a condition called Persistent Right Aortic Arch. Its pretty rare in toy dogs - Here's a website for a doberman named Angel that had it and our inspiration to get her surgery. http://www.intergate.com/~adamas/angel.html

Unlike Angel, Emma was never tube fed and her surgery wasn't done until she was about 12 weeks. Luckily she had a full recovery and was able to be placed at 8 months. She's always been our special heart girl and I'm so glad she has such a wonderful home now!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Emma seems to be a little angel. I love the butt shot of her and the one of all of you on the couch. Look how snuggled up she is to her thigh. Just precious.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Emma is fabulous, I loved the photos especially the one of you. It just reminded me of Richmond. Loved seeing your face.
So happy for you and Emma.
Dana


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a little sweetie. That surgery must have nerveracking


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was so lucky Emma had such a wonderful breeder that was willing to go WAY beyond what is normally expected to get my little angel to where she is today, with me!!

Thank you so VERY VERY much Janet, you're the bestest!!!:first:

Emma brings so much joy to our hearts every day, I am so grateful to have her in my life!

Dana, can't wait to see you in Chi-Town! eace:

Beverly


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so happy for you Beverly, Emma seems like such a great addition to your family...everyone looks so happy. I really enjoyed all the pictures!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> I was so lucky Emma had such a wonderful breeder that was willing to go WAY beyond what is normally expected to get my little angel to where she is today, with me!!
> 
> Thank you so VERY VERY much Janet, you're the bestest!!!:first:
> 
> ...


XOXOOXOX Love you right back Girlfriend!!


----------

